# dd if=file of=/dev/da0p1 ?



## balanga (Apr 8, 2017)

If I have an mbr partition I can use `dd` to copy a file to a partition. If it is a gpt partition I can't. 

Is it just me or is this a known restriction, and is there any way around this?


----------



## fscorrea (Apr 8, 2017)

It is a known restriction. "Raw copying" (as with `# dd`) could mess with GPT-related metadata such as GUIDs.

AFAIK you need to set the partition first using a proper tool, then copy using e.g. net/rsync.


----------

